# Cancerous BrainTumor



## TN Belle (Nov 12, 2007)

I am not a very frequent poster, more of an observer by nature. On Oct 24 I had a surprise seizure and after being in a medically induced coma for three days, found that I have a 3.4 cm (inch and half) size tumor in my brain.




It is inoperable due to its depth and location. After a brain biopsy, they found it is grade three cancer and is about two years old. The plan is to attack it with both radiation and chemo starting this Thursday for everyday for six weeks straight. Due to the location just behind my left ear and in line behind my eye, the long term side effects are loss of memory and cognitive abilities. I will lose my hair on my head where the radiation will go and could possibly not regrow.





I am asking for prayer and advice and inspiration. Every cancer is different and every person is different, but it I will have to take it day to day. I have tons of family, friends, co-workers, and even complete strangers helping, it's been amazing to watch God work. I just started a new job, worked a week and two days when it happened, wasn't eligible for anything, but they gave me full pay and short term disability. My church has annoited me and prayed over me. Because of the seizure threat, I can no longer drive, at least for six months under Tennessee law. This treatment will go through the holidays, so please just remember us, my husband Michael too.

I don't have internet at home, so I can't make any replies until tomorrow.

THANKS


----------



## crponies (Nov 12, 2007)

I am praying for you and your husband.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 12, 2007)

I am sending prayers!

Kay


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 12, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this but you sound like you are level headed about it.

We will pray for you and yours. Keep your spirits up, a positive attitude WILL make a difference!

Keep us posted, we want to know and help...


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 12, 2007)

I am SO sorry! ((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## lvponies (Nov 12, 2007)

You have my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2007)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. I have no doubt your faith in God will give you great strength.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh My Gosh,,,

I am SO SORRY you are going through this. Words sound so trite right now. You will get through this, and all the people on Lil Beginnings have shown again and again how powerful their prayers and thoughts are. We are thinking of you and praying it will heal fast!


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a very dear friend that has been through this. She had 2 tumors. They were cancerous as well but I cant remember what grade they were though. They did surgery on the ones they could however, hers had fingers that weaved in and out of brain tissue and they were not able to remove many of those. She did radiation like you and started chemo.

When she had her next MRI they found evidence of 5 new tumors. They gave her a choice in treatment or non treatment.

Her choice was to discontinue chemo as it made her terribly ill and was miserable from it. She went to Palm Springs and saw a holistic doctor who asked many many questions, looked over her medical reports, and took blood tests. He prepared a special tea for her that she drank twice a day and put her on a meal plan that concentrated on oxygenating her brain cells. Cancer cannot live in cells that have 90% or better oxygen saturation. It was very expensive but like you she has very strong faith. Within one week, she had anonymous donations of well over 8000 dollars. After 6 months of the tea and special diet, she had a MRI, she was cancer free!

We all know that this could very well be temporary and at some time it is likely that it could come back. But for her time now and health now we are eternally thankful and cherish each and every day we have her with us.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope you can find something that will work for you as well. I will try to find out more information on this if you would like.

Hugs


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 12, 2007)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers! Keep your chin up


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2007)

I will be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 12, 2007)

That must have been such a shock for you and your family





Read and find out as much as you can .... ask your Dr's and nurses a million questions.

We are lucky to have this Cancer treatment center in our area ....

CancerCenter

it has been a blessing to one of our customers going through Cancer in her Jaw bone.

You and your family will be in my thoughts & prayers.

Stay positive ~ Teri


----------



## anoki (Nov 12, 2007)

I am very, very sorry to read this....I have 2 friends who have been through this too.....

You and your family will be in my thoughts....

((((Hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## susanne (Nov 12, 2007)

You and your family are now and will be constantly in my thoughts.

Your post shows very clearly how strong and resilient you are, and these traits will serve you well. I can only imagine what you will be going through, but I have a feeling that you are up to any and all challenges.

Remember... kites rise against, not with, the wind.

susanne


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 12, 2007)

I am very sorry. I will keep you and your husband in my thoughts.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Corinne


----------



## TriggynBluenDaisy Too (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear you are going through this. You absolutely will be in my prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 12, 2007)

Gosh, I'm sorry to hear you are having to deal with this. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 12, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us posted as best as you can and I will also say a special prayer for your family as they will have to have strength to help you as well.

(((hugs))) and we are here for you.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 12, 2007)

from AZ as well


----------



## MInx (Nov 12, 2007)

*No advice except to absorb like a sponge ALL the love and strength around you! Let all the positive thoughts from friends and family that love you and turn it into your own strength and kick this cancer's butt!*

On the worst days remember we will be thinking of you, really! We won't forget or get too busy..oh and with that please accept our prayers..I will start the prayer line at the church our daughter goes to, it's a good one and I don't belong to one close to me.

Bless you and keep you in God's hands.

Maxine and Carl and Family


----------



## MiniforFaith (Nov 12, 2007)

You and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers




The power of prayer is amazing, and you came to the right place..


----------



## anita (Nov 12, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts are on your way!

Bless your heart

Anita


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. Prayers coming your way.

Carol


----------



## River1018 (Nov 12, 2007)

You are very much in my prayers as well


----------



## Sonya (Nov 12, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts...((big hugs)))


----------



## tnovak (Nov 12, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family!!!!! Don't let it beat you! Beat it back!!!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 12, 2007)

My thoughts, prayers, and sending White Light to you! You sound like an amazing person.

Please read Annette's post on an earlier page about the holistic options. There are a lot of options out there, please check them out.

Blessings,

MA


----------



## Shari (Nov 12, 2007)

I will keep you and your family in my prayers. <HUGS>


----------



## Denise (Nov 12, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

I'll be thinking of you. Please let us know how you're doing in the future.




For you and yours.

Matt


----------



## jrae (Nov 12, 2007)

I will keep you in my prayers. I see that you are in Cleveland, TN.... Not far from me at all....please PM me with your name so I can add you to my prayer list and the one at our church. God still works miracles and will be with you through this. I am praying for healing, peace and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2007)

You have my good thoughts and prayers. May the Good Lord hold you in His healing hands and help you and your family get thru this time. From reading your posts in the past and now...you sound like an amazing young lady. I wish strength, courage and healing faith for you during the next few weeks and a full recovery.


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2007)

Misty you should have called me. I don't have any words of wisdom and I don't know why you are being put through this. I wish I had some answers. They always tell me that HE won't give you more than you can handle.

You have been here for me and I'm here for you too so whatever you need, have Michael give me a call and I mean it. I'll be PO'd if you don't. Do you need help with your horses, what? Also, please have your friend call me too.......I can't believe I forgot her name, but the girl who was here with you. Tell her to get in touch with me asap. What hospital will you be at? I know you will be ok because you're young and strong and healthy other wise so you have a lot going for you right there. But most of all, be possitive because that is how you beat this stuff.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you {{{{Mistie}}}}

You and your hubby will be in my prayers.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Nov 12, 2007)

Praying for your complete healing Mistie! My husband is a 2x cancer survivor and it was first discovered at stage 3, over 10 years ago now. We absolutely believe in the power of prayer! And I hope your treatments will not be terribly hard on you so you can stay strong.

Please post when you can, to let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 12, 2007)

If you can find a start to Kombuchu tea, I would hope it has the same

good effects my nephew received from it.....

I have known several people that have used it with great results in helping

the halting of the cancer....the doctors told my nephew they could not explain it

but not to ever stop it.

In the mean time you & your family are in my thoughts and prayers.......

Be strong, be positive and accept all help and every prayer, it is offered in love.

Maybe your husband or another family member would keep us up dated

when they have a chance?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]My prayers are with you.



[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh no, what terrible news to receive. I feel so bad for you, but you are sounding VERY strong and confident, and I am a true believer in that "fighting" it by staying strong and staying optomistic is half the battle. Sending you prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 12, 2007)

My mom has had breast cancer, and praise God survived, and is now Cancer free for 1yr!! You can do it!! Sending prayers and thoughts your way!!! Please check your inbox, I sent you a PM!


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 12, 2007)

Keeping you and Michael in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 12, 2007)

We will be praying for you. Speak the Word over your life. God's power is amazing! Exodus 15:26b I am the LORD that healeth thee.

Psalms 103:3 Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases.

Isaiah 53:5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities; the chastisement of our peace was upon him and with his stripes we are healed.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 12, 2007)

MiniHunterHorseFan said:


> We will be praying for you. Speak the Word over your life. God's power is amazing! Exodus 15:26b I am the LORD that healeth thee.
> 
> Psalms 103:3 Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases.
> 
> Isaiah 53:5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities; the chastisement of our peace was upon him and with his stripes we are healed.


Very good scriptures, those were some of mom's favorites(and mine) when she was going through her cancer...


----------



## minih (Nov 12, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. <<hugs>>


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 13, 2007)

My prayers are there as well. As you already know, there are a lot of wonderful people on this forum who truly care and will pray and help in any way they can. Please keep us posted when you can. I thank God for your healing as well as surrounding you and Michael with His peace that passeth all understanding. You are among friends.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 13, 2007)

We're sending prayers from Ohio...God love you! I prayed that God make Tim strong and help him beat his cancer 2x now.....and I am sending that same prayer for you....and for your hubby too!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 13, 2007)

Dear Tn Belle,

You will be in my prayers EVERY DAY.

I am a cancer survivor 17 years now. At the time, I would never have believed that I would be here 17 years later. What have I learned????

That miracles are possible... don't sweat the small stuff...... to laugh as often as possible.....no matter what, try to get up and be around your animals, it helps.....don't worry about hair, everyone just wants to see and love YOU.....and so much more. The cancer makes you open your eyes to what is really important.

Hang in there!

HUGE HUGS for you!

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers and light surround you, please do try "everything". I firmly believe that holistic medicine and conventional medicine should work hand in hand at times like this especially.


----------



## TN Belle (Nov 13, 2007)

HOLY COW!!!








WOW, ya'll have just blown me away!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! I will try my hardest to update you when I can, as long as I can work, I can sneak a post every once in a while. Hopefully we can get the internet at home soon, we just moved about a week before all this happened, on Oct 24, and by brain biopsy was on Haloween, imagine waking up to those decorations. They started our barn yesterday, got posts in the ground, so hopefully it will be usable by Christmas and my two boys can come home (I have boarded them for five years) and be my best therapy, as I haven't gotten to even see them the past three weeks. Treatment will last 42 days and adding Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays to the calender, I should be done around Dec. 28 and then recover for another six weeks or so. What scares me more than anything is how bad I may or may not feel, as everyone is so different, I can't plan anything (like parties or shopping) for the holidays. I am as big of a fan of Christmas as Marty if that put's things in perspective. Plus insurance costs and medicine, this Christmas may be a little tight. We originally had a huge family (my parents and sisters and their kids too) vacation planned for Disney World that now has to be cancelled. Imagine telling seven kids they aren't going to Disney on Christmas, I am sure my favorite aunt status has been lost. I was also in the hospital recovering from surgery during a planned trip to Mass for Equine Affaire, that was a birthday gift from hubby. So I have already lost two planned trips on top of the holidays too. My doctors actually laughed at me when I asked if we could start treatments in January so I didn't have to miss Disney and the holidays too. How about them priorities!!

Thanks for all of the advice, I have been keeping a journal so that I can remember all of it. Between tea, herbs, and treatments in Canada and the Bahamas, there are plenty of alternative options out there. I think we are going to trust the typical treatments and doctors first and then go from there. Mine is rare, they aren't really quite sure how it will respond to radiation at all (the core Gleoma cells usually don't), but have high hopes of being treated (not sure on cured) as it just began being agressive and turned stage three. As far as brain tumors go, stage two is curable non cancer and stage four is borderline surviveable pending it's location. For those who are medically or researchingly inclined, mine is actually called an ANAPLASTIC OLIGOASTROCYTOMA III.



Say that three times fast. I still can't say it once, but hubby rolls it out as good any doctor. Ya'll really pray for him too, he is being so awesome and so brave. I would be a mess without him right now, he is really taking things well, considering. He doesn't get upset until I get upset, or at least that he allows me to see. I am trying to keep the faith and stay positive, I am not dead yet, so there's nothing to worry about. We have all our affairs in order and plans continue for the barn and farm, so I have something to look forward to. I am adjusting the best I can to the blow, but there are still so many more people in alot worse shape than I am, so that keeps me humble and strong.





SINCEREST THANKS

ALL OUR LOVE,

Mistie Clements

Michael Clements

TWIX and AMOS


----------



## minie812 (Nov 13, 2007)

is all I can say!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Nov 13, 2007)

You have amazing strength and a fantastic outlook on life!

God bless you through the weeks ahead!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Misty, to heck with parties and shopping, don't worry about it. Christmas parties make people fat and stupid and shopping gets you into debt. But there's always internet shopping if you insisit! Don't worry about Christmas in Disney either. That place is a mad house at Christmas and the crowds are so horrible. You'd be forever waiting in lines just to go potty. It's no fun there at Christmas trust me. Actually this is a good time for you to re-hab at home because this way you can take it easy during treatments and get to see all the Christmas specials on television and just lay there relax and enjoy them; put on some Christmas CD's and just listen to the sweet carols.

Cuddle up this winter and stay warm inside and get well. That's the only job you have to do. I think once you actually begin the treatments you and Michael will both be able to calm down some because the anticipation of it all can get to you.  Once it begins, you know you have started on the path to get well. Then you will be able to look out your window and see your little guys in your own backyard at last.


----------



## Little Bit (Nov 13, 2007)

*I just now read this post, I am so very sorry to hear this news.*

Please know that I too, will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers Hon, you and your family, too.





(((((((((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))))))))


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 13, 2007)

Mistie, you are clearly a young woman of strength, kindness, strong resolve, and most of all, a POSITIVE attitude! You and your husband will be held with love in my thoughts and prayers...and you have ABSOLUTELY come to the right place; the compassion and support of this Forum is priceless, and beyond compare!!!

God bless and be with you!(And take Marty's excellent advice, too!






)

Sending a BIG (((HUG)),

Margo


----------



## nootka (Nov 13, 2007)

I am so sorry....and I will keep you in my thoughts that you can have a full recovery with no side effects. This has to be so frightening. I wish there were something I could do to help, but will instead offer my concern...

and

(((hugs)))

Liz M.


----------



## tagalong (Nov 13, 2007)

*Mistie* ...



you sound like a very strong and determined woman... sending white light and warm fuzzies your way...


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2007)

Mistie, I am absolutely and completely impressed with your attitude, you are so wise!





Sending fervent prayers and good thoughts for you and your husband, and for your complete recovery.

Please keep us updated, and you know what, if you need to vent later on, go ahead and do it-- you can't be strong all the time, and we here will gladly give you a shoulder to cry on, then a gentle hand to keep you going. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

Some awesome info here!!!

My Mom was a breast cancer survivor- twice, when she was in her 40's. She lived til she was in her 80's and it was not cancer that finally got her, though she had multiple meyloma in remission. My Dad also battled lymphoma for many years.

My prayers to you and your family and sending tons of good karma your way. Dont underestimate any of the holistic methods and perhaps using some of those with your other treatment..... ?? Dont give up! Sounds like you have a great attitude!

My suggestion is to get your barn done a.s.a.p. and get your boys HOME!! When you are exhausted, they will keep you going and we all know what kind of therapy they are!!!

Hugs and prayers to you- please do keep us posted when you can- or is there someone who can do that for you perhaps?


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers, well wishes, and healing thoughts being sent your way! I am so sorry to hear of your troubles, I can't imagine how frightening that would be. Life can sure change in an instant. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## alongman (Nov 13, 2007)

You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers. I have been through this, please PM me and I can give you more information on options available.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 13, 2007)

I am very sorry you are going through this very scary time! I will be sending good thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 13, 2007)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and the very best to you, Mary


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 13, 2007)

The whole thing would be terrifying; but you seem to be remarkably strong. I agree that you need to get your minis home as soon as you can because they can bring so much joy (not to mention entertainment) just watching them play. Please don't put too much emphasis on having to go through this during the holidays. After all the holidays aren't about trips, presents, shopping, etc., they're about togetherness, love and family.


----------



## Russ (Nov 13, 2007)

I remember your posts and your driving horse Twix!




I sure will pray for you....take care.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone, down Tennessee way, heard how Mistie's first treatment went,

yesterday??

Keeping you in my thoughts, Mistie!


----------



## Georgine (Nov 16, 2007)

Our hopes and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## dreammountainminis (Nov 17, 2007)

Praying for you and your husband ,may god walk with you and give you streghth ...I pray that it turns out okay ..


----------



## JennyB (Nov 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

HUGE PREAYERS



:



:



:

that the Lord God above heals YOU...very close to home!

BIG {{{{HUGS}}}} and Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Charlene (Nov 18, 2007)

i have been trying to find time to post a reply in this thread but i am so swamped right now. i can't take the time to read everything but i just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts and prayers. i know all too well what dealing with this beastly disease is all about.

stay strong, have faith, surround yourself with family if you can, keep POSITIVE thoughts...a positive attitude goes a very long way in fighting the ravages of cancer. radiation and chemo are no picnic but you CAN get through it! don't be afraid to wail, cry, scream if you have to but do lean on others to help you through it. don't be afraid, also, to question your doctors at every turn. if there is ANYTHING you have doubts about, raise them immediately and persist until you get answers you can understand. understanding your treatments will help you deal with side effects and will ease your mind.

God bless you, my hope is that you come through it all with flying colors! stay strong and i can tell you from personal experience, the forum family here is a Godsend!!!!!

charlene


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 18, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way, Mistie. You sound like a strong, positive woman and that will carry you far in this journey. I agree with so much of the advice others have offered. Question everything you're unsure about. And laughter is the best medicine! Bringing your boys home will be wonderful, too, as animals definitely play a part in the healing process.

Rebecca


----------



## wildoak (Nov 19, 2007)

You are in our prayers here too, hope this goes quickly and successfully for you. You have much great advice here already.





Jan


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 19, 2007)

Hoping to see you come back here in a few months telling us all is well. Bless you during your time of treatment. Good to hear you have such strong support behind you.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 21, 2007)

You are in our prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------

